# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Për dhomën e gjumit

## hope31

Dhomat e gjumit duke qene shu...me  intime sigurisht qe ato kane specifiken e tyre te rregullimit dhe te zbukurimit.
Ketu me shume me pelqen te mesoj per shijet se sa vlerat ne cmim. 

"Kam nje dhome gjumi te mire qe nuk i mungon asgje?"-degjova dy goca te bisedojne me jera-tjetren.

Si e mendoni ju nje dhome te tille?

----------


## roza

varet ne se je cift apo vetem sepse nndryshon puna  :buzeqeshje: 
per mu do ishte: krevat i madh dhe shum i rehatshem me jorgan te kuqerremt me pak refleks shkelqimi te bukur, me ambazhure , qirinj dhe jo shum drit e fort (dmth ambjent romantik) 
a...po dhe me jastike si me pellush nuk di si ta shpjegoj....nejse varja  :perqeshje:

----------


## Mina

Dhomen e gjumit e zbukuron intimiteti ne cift perndryshe sado ta zbukurosh me orendi, nuk ka asnje vlere.

----------


## roza

> _Postuar më parë nga Mina_ 
> *Dhomen e gjumit e zbukuron intimiteti ne cift perndryshe sado ta zbukurosh me orendi, nuk ka asnje vlere.*


po shum e drejt mina

----------


## hope31

Ashtu eshte sic thote Mina,por edhe nje ambjent romantik,me shume per ta plotesuar ose per te mos i lene gje mangut kesaj dashurie, eshte e domosdoshme.

Biles a ka mundesi qe dhe t'a ndryshosh here pas here.
Te pakten ky eshte mendimi im.

sinqerisht
  hope31

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

_Hope31...te dal une nje xhiro ke kjo dhoma jote zemra? _

----------


## roza

hahahhahahah cunin e kemi pak si pa qef mos ja veni re  :perqeshje:  
dhoma shum nice. me siguri e marr nga nanji katallog .

----------


## AngelGirl

Ja dhoma ideale  :shkelje syri: ...
Me pelqeu ajo qe tha Mina...

----------


## StormAngel

Teper e bukur kjo dhoma e fundit,perplasja e dallgeve krijon edhe me shume intimitet.Thjeshte fantastike.  :Lulja3:

----------


## maratonomak

sapo   jam     kthyer   nga   nje   udhetim   i   gjate     dhe  kur   u   ktheva       ne   shtepi      ndjeva   se   me   kish   munguar      shtepia    ime        dhe      shkova   dhe   ja   futa   gjumit      te        dhoma   ime     .    si   e   kam   dhomen       ?     te   thjeshte       ,      e   lyej    shpesh   here   vec   me   ngfjyre   te   baRDHE      ,    pasi       pikturoj   me   spray       te   muret    ,    orendit    te   thjeshta     ,   krevat      tek   ,   nje   komodine     ,   tavolina    ku   kam    komjuterin     ,   ndonje   foto        e   njerezve   te   mi   te   dashur    ,     dollapi   i   rrobave     .me    pelqen    shtepia   ime     dhe   dhoma   ime       ,   atje    jam   vetem   dhe  rehat     .

----------


## bebushe

Dhoma ime e gjumit nuk eshte  e rehatshme fare prandaj si duket sme ze gjumi naten lol
Te kisha mundesi ta dekoroja vete do ta kisha bere si nje Cinderella room me krevat te larte deri afer tavanit me nja 5-8 dysheke edhe poshte tyre do fusja nje kokerr bizeleje qe te leviz pak naten lol 
moblijet do ti beja roze ose te kuqe te erret tapetin jeshil nje kolltuk blu te erret me nje llaf ylber ngjyrash .. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Bërrnutsi

Dhomen e kam te thjeshte , te bardhe dhe me pak orendi
Sa me boshe dhoma aq me mire

----------


## hope31

secili sipas shijes se vet, sigurisht

edhe mua me pelqen dhoma e pa ngarkuar, por e kombinuar.

----------


## shkodrane82

Dhomen e gjumit ka pak kohe qe e kam bere te re, dhe normalisht me pelqen.
Dominon bojekafja dhe bezha, ka vetem dritat e abazhurit dhe te qirinjve.
Ne pergjithesi me pelqen nje dhome e thjeshte por te jete komode,ne mengjes
s'me bahet mu cu nga gjumi.. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## _Elena_

Ja dhe disa foto  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Leila

I dini prozhektoret juve si ato neper kinema? Nje si ajo do veme te dhoma jone e gjumit, me murin e paster perballe. Jane bere shume te njohura keto, sidomos vitin e fundit, e njerezia po i perdorin kur s'kane shume hapesire per TV ne living room (ia pashe dikujt dhe dukeshe shume e vecante). Imagjinoni te hyni ne shtepine e dikujt e te gjeni divanet te drejtuara perballe nje muri bosh... lol. Now what?  :uahaha:

----------


## DESA

> Ja dhe disa foto




ohhh my " eyesss "


Ndalo aty !  Keto  dhoma jane  sikur  do luash  me kukulla ...do te jene me te pershtatshme per  princess type teenage  girls.

They are not hot  for a  young  couple...more like a  grandma-grandpa  setting.


Me pelqejn  krevti te jete i ulet  por  shum i  rehatshem  ...  mundesisht  king or queen... Ngjyrat  e dhomes se gjumit  me pelqejn te ereta.

Boja e mureve ka shume rendesi. Moda tani  ka dale  qe jo te  gjitha muret  te kene te njejten ngjyre. Dmth  psh  ana e murit  qe  vihet  koka e krevatit mundet te kete nje  ngjyre te ndryshme  se sa  muret e tjera te  dhomes.

Also  Art  Paintings   duhet te pershtaten me  modelin e  dhomes  se  gjumit ne  pergjithesi.   You  need to  follow the  same theme. NO?

okay  have fun

----------


## vrojtuesi

> ohhh my " eyesss "
> 
> Ndalo aty !  Keto  dhoma jane  sikur  do luash  me kukulla ...do te jene me te pershtatshme per  princess type teenage  girls.
> 
> They are not hot  for a  young  couple...more like a  grandma-grandpa  setting.
> 
> Me pelqejn  krevti te jete i ulet  por  shum i  rehatshem  ...  mundesisht  king or queen... Ngjyrat  e dhomes se gjumit  me pelqejn te ereta.
> 
> okay  have fun


Ja shikoi edhe këto dhe zgjidhe njërën.

----------


## AngelGirl

_Dhoma e gjumit sa me e thjesht dhe pa e ngarkuar te jet aq me e bukur ngjan. Mua me pelqejn shum te thjeshta dhe ambient elegant shum comfortable dhe me krevat te ulet, me pelqejn jashtmase. Po ta kesh dhomen e gjumit te ngarkuar me zbukurime etjera gjeta do njgaj gjithmon rremuj, me e shumta ngaqe eshte dhoma gjumit dhe ne mengjes nuk do kesh gjithmon koh ta drejtosh ne mengjes sa te zgjohesh, sidomos kur behesh me femije._

----------


## PINK

Dhoma gjumit ka nevoje per furniture , decoration dhe jastike me shumice. 8 Cope kam gjithsej ne kervat . Love them . 

Ju dembelet me lart mos u mundoni ta mbani sa me bosh se pertoni me i rregullu . Merrni shembull nga mua , qe i lej ashtu .  :ngerdheshje: 

Nejse dhoma e gjumit eshte my fav place ne gjithe boten. Aty i bej te gjitha .... duke fillu nga gjumi dhe deri te shikimi i tv ... lolol

----------

